# Redd - Hoping to Stay



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/buck/oct02/85931.asp


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Bucks gonna miss out...*

IF they do not get this guy signed.....they NEED him or more like him! I can think of numerous teams that would love to have em!!!:yes:


----------

